# Electrosis(sp)



## Tony14 (Jan 25, 2006)

i cant find the post about it and was wondering how to do it. I recently found a coin that i cant even read half of its so bad. want to try out electrosis on it.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Here you go Tony.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_39348/mpage_1/key_electrolysis/anchor/tm.htm#39612


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Warren.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 26, 2006)

Tony, 

 Electrolysis works great on iron objects to remove the encrusted rust. For a coin there are a lot easier methods. I assume it is a copper coin. Nitric acid does a very good job and only takes seconds. To let you know once the patina is removed the coin will continue to corrode, and has no numismatic value. Once the patina is removed I doubt you will be able to see any more detail than you do now. Some of this depends on how long , and conditions the coin was buried.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Tony...

 I've had great success with lemon juice and those soft metal brushes with wooden handles (cheap at the hardware store)... I've gotten old, crusty Roman coins to shine like new, then I re-patinate them...


 Ron

 PS... Did you change your mind about the Doyle's?


----------



## flasherr (Jan 26, 2006)

I am facinated by the electrolis idea. here is the best web link i could find on the subject. Hope it helps some of you. THis gives pictures and diagrams. Very Help ful
 Brian

 http://www3.telus.net/public/aschoepp/electrolyticrust.html


----------



## capsoda (Jan 26, 2006)

Always use a stainless steel anode. It wont rust or corrode away and pollute your solution and ruin the item you are cleaning.[&:]


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Ron my E-mail went down and i never got your address did you send it yet??


----------



## bearswede (Jan 27, 2006)

> Hey Ron my E-mail went down and i never got your address did you send it yet??


 
 Hey Tony...

 I'll send it again...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 27, 2006)

> Always use a stainless steel anode


 
 I use an old fork...


----------



## flasherr (Jan 27, 2006)

I know youve been doing it along time  Warren but  most all the sites i looked at said not to use stainless. Said it released something into the water and eroded away faster. I forgot what it was. Most sugessted using reebar because it didnt erode as fast. What are your thoughts?
 Brian


----------



## capsoda (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah Brian, I've heard that but its not true. Your voltage is traviling from neg to pos so the stainless anoide would collect metals not release them. Even if you reverse your leds, like in plateing jewelry, it wont make any differance because the stainless is more resistent than steel.

 If you use copper, brass or other soft non ferous metals {nonmagnetic} with reversed leds you will plate what your cleaning. Try it with a nail. Hook the pos to the nail and the neg to a piece of copper and leave it for a while.

 Don't use the hard alloys, cut some strips out of sheet stainless.




> I use an old fork...


 
 An electrified fork? What a novel idea for weight loss, Ron. I may have to try that, if I can find a test subject.LoL

 Actually thats the perfect grade stainless.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, Warren...

 I actually tried to replate a coin that was badly pitted after cleaning... It sorta worked??? It was a strange sight, but it did demonstrate the principle...

 How you feelin' today, bein' a whole year older!!!???

 Ron


----------

